# My Tivo Is Useless



## voice6534 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have the first model that Philips made. I was having a problem with my unit, so I decided to return to Guided Setup. I need to get it out of Guided Setup mode so I can basically use the recorder without all the extra features (ie. season pass, setting up feature recordings. I have been using my TIVO without paying for the
service monthly. Again, all I can do is record and watch tv. I am doing that because I don't have a landline phone. It sure would be nice if cellphones worked for this. So, I desperately need to know if there is a way to get my unit out of Guided Setup without having a phone line attached. Then I will be able to use my Tivo for recording and watching tv. If it can't be done, please let me know.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Is this a standalone Tivo unit or a Directv with Tivo Series 1 unit? From your description, I'm guessing a standalone model.

I know on the directv units, just press the directv button on the top of the peanut remote to bypass guided setup.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

worst case scenario, take it to someplace that has a regular landline phone (a friend, relative, work, etc) and run it through there. Then take it back home.


----------



## bluenight777 (Apr 19, 2006)

Same issue here, I removed the Tivo service when I canceled land line phone and moved to cell phone.

Now, just to use it as recorder I need to complete guided setup, which means : I have to take it to my friend's plcae with land line phone ++PLUS++ I have to get tivo subsription again, just to complete the guided setup


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't need a sub to complete GS on any Standalone DVR.


----------

